# My pre-mothers day surprise



## Crazygoatlady:) (May 4, 2019)

If you saw my very 1st post you know that I got a free Pygmy goat that had many issues...well I took her to work with me today because I had a sneaking suspicion that maybe she really wasn't "just fat"! Turns out I was right!!!! She is very pregnant! With that being said I had a rush of excitement and immediate fear!!! 
I need some help!!! I have no idea how far she is (not much literature on goat pregnancy stuff), has she had decent nutrition (doubtful based on the condition she was in),no idea when or what she was bred with (which is where the fear comes in), has she ever had kids before, how old is she actually, will she be ok when she does kid ect. Attached is the best possible X-ray she would allow us to get! Prayers y'all!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Holy cow that is awesome! I have seen very, very few pregnant goat x-ray photos. Most people get an ultrasound. That is freaking cool! Baby looks pretty well developed. Could you try and get a photo of her udder, and pooch area with her tail up? That can help us give you a rough timeline estimate.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Twins


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Very cool - don't freak out! 99% of goat kiddings are flawless. And there are miniature does that get bred to full size bucks without traumatic outcomes. 

When you get an udder and vulva & tail photo, can you also get one of her bottom front teeth for aging?

I missed your first post so I'm not sure what type of diet she is on. But if she isn't already on any alfalfa hay, Chaffhay, or alfalfa pellets then I would recommend beginning to offer a daily ration of one of those so that you can increase her calcium intake in preparation for lactation.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Here is an article you may be interested, in about the processing of nutrients in pre-partum does.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4279642/


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Looks like twins to me! I had a Nigerian Dwarf doe bred to a Nubian(It was an accident) and she kid twins all on her own! 
She doesn't look to be over 4 year old but we would need to see her teeth to be sure! They look pretty far along I would say she had another 3 weeks at most but maybe even only 1 week. Make sure you have Selenium on hand before the birth and Iodine(Those are must haves) Molasses for mama after the babies are born and something to dry them off. Can you get us a picture of mama's udder? And of her vulva? 
Birth is a miracle not something to be scared of relax and enjoy the wait! There isn't much that can happen and they look healthy.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

That first picture is so cool!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How neat, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crazygoatlady:) (May 4, 2019)

SandyNubians said:


> Holy cow that is awesome! I have seen very, very few pregnant goat x-ray photos. Most people get an ultrasound. That is freaking cool! Baby looks pretty well developed. Could you try and get a photo of her udder, and pooch area with her tail up? That can help us give you a rough timeline estimate.


We tried an ultrasound she wasn't having it she doesn't like you poking around on her belly I am assuming she is pretty far along based on the x Ray pics and I wouldn't want someone poking at my belly lol her vulva/butt area is poochy like it kind of is poked out her utters/bag is firm but not super tight. Her tendons aren't like an non pregnant goat but they aren't completely soft yet no discharge as of this morning! I will get pics when I get home!


----------



## Crazygoatlady:) (May 4, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> How neat, thanks for sharing.


That is what we are thinking also! We aren't 100% due to her...well...being a Pygmy goat and being uncooperative yesterday lol


----------



## Crazygoatlady:) (May 4, 2019)

Just a guess she would normally be about a 45-50 lb goat not being pregnant she has short legs and I am guessing from looking at her teeth over 5 years old she has all her adult teeth and they have gaps between them them. Could anyone tell me how risky this pregnancy would be? Like considering age small build and the possibility of being bred by a larger goat????


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

She should be fine. Some goats kid until they pass away to old age. Oldest I have seen was a 13 year old for kid. She looks probably 5-8 to me so she should be fine. When you got her did they have any other goats? She should be okay. Pygmy's typically have a wide structure and can have pretty big kids even pred to another pygmy. You normally get more problems with Nigerians cause they have a more dairy build and more petite. No saying no problems to occur but I think you are fine. Just make sure you have, all your supplies and a vet on speed dial, just incase.


----------



## Crazygoatlady:) (May 4, 2019)

SandyNubians said:


> Holy cow that is awesome! I have seen very, very few pregnant goat x-ray photos. Most people get an ultrasound. That is freaking cool! Baby looks pretty well developed. Could you try and get a photo of her udder, and pooch area with her tail up? That can help us give you a rough timeline estimate.


----------



## Crazygoatlady:) (May 4, 2019)

SandyNubians said:


> She should be fine. Some goats kid until they pass away to old age. Oldest I have seen was a 13 year old for kid. She looks probably 5-8 to me so she should be fine. When you got her did they have any other goats? She should be okay. Pygmy's typically have a wide structure and can have pretty big kids even pred to another pygmy. You normally get more problems with Nigerians cause they have a more dairy build and more petite. No saying no problems to occur but I think you are fine. Just make sure you have, all your supplies and a vet on speed dial, just incase.


No other goats were visible at the place I got her from they had her waiting in the driveway on a halter/lead combo. I did reach out to them they said possibly a micro Pygmy, possibly a boer but they still claim they had no idea she was bred or when. They also told me she was 2 at the most ect ect. I have been known to take on several "charity" animals, as my husband calls them lol. I can't help it it's not in my DNA to be able to walk away from an animal that needs help!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

She is definitely at the end of pregnancy. She probably has between 1 day and 4 weeks left. Depending on when her udder fills, and how bag it gets. It's pretty big (compared to the pygmy udder's I have seen) so I would say 1-2 weeks. But that's just a guess.

Hopefully it was the pygmy. Just keep an eye on her and try to be there when she kid.


----------



## Crazygoatlady:) (May 4, 2019)

SandyNubians said:


> She is definitely at the end of pregnancy. She probably has between 1 day and 4 weeks left. Depending on when her udder fills, and how bag it gets. It's pretty big (compared to the pygmy udder's I have seen) so I would say 1-2 weeks. But that's just a guess.
> 
> Hopefully it was the pygmy. Just keep an eye on her and try to be there when she kid.


My husband thinks I am crazy but I took my child's old video baby monitor and rigged it up in the goat house and bc goats can be very noisy I have been sleeping on the couch with the monitor so I don't disturb my husbands sleep! But I couldn't imagine something really bad happening and it could have been prevented if there were intervention. If I knew what she were bred with when if she had had kids before and she had been in my care on quality food, hay ect then I wouldn't be as worried when I got her she was infested with lice, had hoof rot, also had an abscess in her hoof and aggressive behaviors I assume she was not treated kind where she came from. And now since taking her to work and finding out she is very pregnant and the doctor examining her I now know she also had poor nutrition due to her body score!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

We don't think you are crazy(even though we call you that), a lot of people on here have wifi cameras in their kidding stalls. One member even put up a feed to the web so we all could watch. 
I hope everything turns out well for you and your Pygmy!


----------



## Crazygoatlady:) (May 4, 2019)

She is sleeping completely alone and separated from the herd...labor soon or is she just messing with me?


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Could be! How are her ligaments? How is her udder?

Most common signs before kidding
Ligaments disappear and nothing left but mush (There is a great description on how to find them here https://fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html )
Udder getting full and tight. Sometimes they don't fill until after kidding though
Pawing at the ground
Get up and down, up and down. She just won't seem comfortable
Talking in a voice she never normally talks in/being very vocal.
Stretching and yawning a lot.
These are all pretty common signs. There are a lot more signs to look out for but these seem to be the most common among the goats I have seen. She may have all, or none of these signs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any babies?

How is she today?


----------



## Crazygoatlady:) (May 4, 2019)

SandyNubians said:


> Could be! How are her ligaments? How is her udder?
> 
> Most common signs before kidding
> Ligaments disappear and nothing left but mush (There is a great description on how to find them here https://fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html )
> ...


I am having a hard time finding her ligaments...probably bc I think I feel them but I'm not sure? She has been pretty vocal but I am not sure if she is taking lessons from Belle another goat we have that is very vocal all the time. Her udders seem larger then I would expect when I try to feel them she seems sensitive but they're tight. She also seems restless but I'm not sure if that is just bc she's getting so big from the pregnancy...there are so many unknowns lol probably after it's all said and done I will be like ah ha that's the signs she was showing me lol


----------



## Crazygoatlady:) (May 4, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Any babies?
> 
> How is she today?


No babies yet  it's driving me crazy bc I am scared she will try to kid while I am not home and have trouble! I felt one of the kids heads today and it felt quite large! So I am pretty nervous! She has a great appetite doing normal goat things...she has kind of gotten food aggressive even though they get plenty for all to go around, not sure if that's going to be temporary or I will have to start separating her so no one gets hurt. I am trying to be patient but it is soooo hard! No vaginal discharge or leaking milk. From the X-rays we estimated about 3-4 days...do you think I should discuss with our vet induction due to the risk of large kids (possibly bred to a boer) her small size, unknown nutrition until I got her, and this being her first time kidding according to the people I got her from?


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Unless it an absolute emergency (does/kids life in immediate danger) you should NOT induce. I say this all the time. When inducing you need to be 101% sure of a due date. Induce early you kill the kids. Not so bad if this is done the first 6 weeks after they are bred. Any later than that and you could have problems. Especially if she is in the last 1-2 months. She will still go through labor. Inducing her now WILL end the pregnancy, but she will go through labor (even harder than normal IMO) and you risk a serious possibility to lose the kid, and she seems far along so it would make little difference in size of the kid. At this point, I think It is safer to not induce her. The absolute worse kiddings I have seen came from does induced too early, always ended up with the worst positions a kid could be in. In the end, she is your goat, it is your choice, but I think you would be risking everyone. Some mini does deliver kids from large bucks just fine. Just always, always, have vets number and emergency number on hand at all times. Be very alert, normally there is some sort of change that lets you know she will be going soon. As long as she does not appear to be in distress, she should be okay for now. I know how stressful this can be. Had my own experience earlier this year. Just try and not get too stressed out, take a few deep breaths. Everything is alright and I know if something seems wrong you will be able to tell and have a vet who is right there to help you :hug: Prayers for the best outcome.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## Crazygoatlady:) (May 4, 2019)

After the first kidding experience happens does patience come any easier????


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

NO!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Nope if anything it's worse


----------



## Crazygoatlady:) (May 4, 2019)

that’s not encouraging at all haha but such is life I think I am just too excited for my first kids born! I am sort of hopeful it will happen tomorrow night...it’s a full moon and we all know strange things happen when there is a full moon! But as of right now STILL no babies...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe, nope is right.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Any kids yet? The waiting is the worst part!


----------



## Crazygoatlady:) (May 4, 2019)

Nothing as of right now we have some other things that have indicated it may be soon?


----------



## Crazygoatlady:) (May 4, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Any kids yet? The waiting is the worst part!


Please try to find my new post...maybe you can add some insight?!


----------



## Crazygoatlady:) (May 4, 2019)

O M G y’all it’s time she is in labor!!!!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

YEAH! Good luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Any babies yet?


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Good luck! Hope all goes well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Babies?


----------



## Crazygoatlady:) (May 4, 2019)

To make a long sad story short: After closely monitoring her all night she finally got the bubble about 10 min after that the bubble popped when she gave a big push. We rushed to the vet for an emergency c section. Baby unfortunately did not make it she was only pregnant with one and the baby was too large for her to pass on her own. ☹


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I am sorry you lost the kid.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

So sorry for the loss of the kid :hug:

How is mama doing?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So sorry. I mom will be alright.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------

